# My vivarium plants



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thought I'd take a few minutes to show off my vivarium plant collection 

Begonia thelmae









Begonia solimutata









Begonia Maldonado









Begonia burkillii









Begonia glabra









Marcgravia umbellata










Marcgravia sp.









Philodendron McCauley finale











Philodendron Birkin









Fittonia veerschaffeltii white









Fittonia veerschaffeltii pink









Pilea Moon Valley









Episcia









Solanum cf evolvulifolium










Pellionia repens









I have more but these tend to be my favorites.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

How do you like the Begonia thelmae? Looks like it's doing well. I just planted one in my newest viv and it's dropped some leaves. Hoping it makes it cause I like the look of it!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

bssknox said:


> How do you like the Begonia thelmae? Looks like it's doing well. I just planted one in my newest viv and it's dropped some leaves. Hoping it makes it cause I like the look of it!


I just got it yesterday . 

It's a gorgeous plant though, I'm hoping mine thrive.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice collection.

The thelmae are easy and great for cuttings!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tijl said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> The thelmae are easy and great for cuttings!


Thank you!

Can you train the thelmae to grow upright along the background? I've had success doing that with my Begonia glabra


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes you can. I do the same with Pellionella Pulchra and Paradrymonia Campostyla


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tijl said:


> Yes you can. I do the same with Pellionella Pulchra and Paradrymonia Campostyla


Awesome!

I've got some Pellionia repens growing up the background of one build


----------



## Ookami (Feb 7, 2021)

I very much like the Marcgravia ones... Had a jungle ancient time flavour to terrariums... I'll need to check out their care and availability here.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

I just ordered Marcgravia for my tank. Hopefully it grows across the background nicely.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

FroggerFrog said:


> I just ordered Marcgravia for my tank. Hopefully it grows across the background nicely.


Which Marcgravia? I've had much more success with rectiflora than umbellata or sintenisii... Still trying to get my sintenisii to grow properly


----------



## jp1618 (Dec 28, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Which Marcgravia? I've had much more success with rectiflora than umbellata or sintenisii... Still trying to get my sintenisii to grow properly


I’m having a similar problem with mine. Was great for two months and now all growth has stopped...


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Which Marcgravia? I've had much more success with rectiflora than umbellata or sintenisii... Still trying to get my sintenisii to grow properly


I bought mine from Josh’s Frogs and it doesn’t say what species it is but I’ll post a pic and maybe someone can identify it.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Fittonia veerschaffeltii pink


Synonym for _F. albivenis_, which I think is the more common name in the US. I like tthis plant for viv use, too.









Fittonia albivenis Verschaffeltii Group | mosaic plant Conservatory Greenhouse/RHS Gardening


Find help & information on Fittonia albivenis Verschaffeltii Group mosaic plant Conservatory Greenhouse from the RHS




www.rhs.org.uk


----------

